# Steward & Patterson bottle



## J Gun (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, and after reading some of the posts on here, I think someone might be able to help me out with identifying/dating/etc this bottle.

  It says "Steward&Patterson Limited Manufactures Norwich & Swaffham" and it has "EB & Co. LD" near the bottom. Of course this bottle looks weird to me because of the shape, I was wondering why they were shaped like that anyway. It has the original glass and cork stopper also. I'm not totally new to bottles, so I know it is pre 1900, but that's all I really know. Any help at all would be appreciated. I'll post some pictures, and if you need any more pics I'll be glad to take them for you.

  Thanks.


----------



## J Gun (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres another picture


----------



## J Gun (Jan 3, 2007)

I should probably mention that there is water in the bottle that I put in it to make it clearer.


----------



## richf (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
 What you have there is a round bottom soda, probably from England. Those having embossing, like yours, are better examples.
 Rich


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 4, 2007)

The shape looks weird to us because it never really caught on in America, though it was really popular in England. It's made so that it needs to lay on its side, thereby keeping the cork wet. Wet corks made a good seal. Dry corks would shrink and pop out, especially since the beverage was carbonated.


----------



## adshepard (Jan 4, 2007)

Simple Google search indicates that Steward & Patterson were brewers in operation from 1863 to 1894 in the Norwich area.

 Very cool bottle!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 4, 2007)

I think that would qualify as a torpedo, a nice bottle but most english ones don't seem to be valued any where near American ones.  As said, this was a more common british form and the American ones are generally earlier, bigger, and are some stunning colors.


----------



## J Gun (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, does anyone have a general value of it? I just want to know if I got a good deal on it.


----------

